# Legendary great car amplifier DLS TA2



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Legendary Great Car Amplifier DLS TA2 | eBay



Not my auction


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

This cracked me up.


> - We use silver wire capacitors in signal path and power supply for a focused sound image.


----------

